# Bluetongue under attack



## grahamh (Jun 16, 2003)

I saw a Bluetounge that was handed in to the native Animal Trust yesterday. It had been in a pipe in a state of torper. It seems that she had been attacked by rats who had eaten part of her nose and both eyes and she had a patch of damaged flesh on her back. Apparently she was too cold to defend herself. I was told that this is not an unusual event. 

Makes me wonder if thats how Solitaire lost his sight. I think I need to start trapping the rats in the barn so they don't get to the diamonds. Then again the Diamonds may be ok.

Hope so.

G 8)


----------



## lutzd (Jun 16, 2003)

**

Sounds like a plan to me! :lol: 

However, what sort of traps are you planning to use? I would think that almost any trap that can catch/kill a rat could possibly do damage to a snake as well? Just MHO. :wink:


----------



## Magpie (Jun 16, 2003)

There is a wind up rat catcher on the market called a 'ketch all' or something like that. I would think that they would be fairly safe for the pythons, especially at this time of year. You could freeze the rats and use them to sup. feed the wild diamonds when you come into contact with them.  Another option is a metal garbage bin or 44 Gallon drum with some grain at the bottom of it. Bury the bin or just lean a bit of wood on it so they can jump in, but if the sides are high enough, they can't get back out.


----------



## grahamh (Jun 16, 2003)

David that's the problem

I've got quite a few rats in the barn/shed and I've really grown attached to Solitaire and the bigger female Diamond. I would hate to find either one damaged by rats but what can I do. The obvious thing is to let nature take its course as it always does.


----------



## Magpie (Jun 16, 2003)

http://home.primus.com.au/panorama/CTCVT/Rat &amp; Mouse Traps cage type.htm
The Elliot traps are good (we use them if we think there may be a native mouse or rat in someones house) but painful to use. They tend to set themselves off and can be dificult to get the rat out of.


----------



## africancichlidau (Jun 17, 2003)

Anything with the Elliott name on it has to be good I reckon 
Yours Sincerely,
Phil Elliott.

:twisted: :lol: :twisted:


----------

